# Logitech G602 Wireless Gaming Mouse



## Frederik S (Oct 4, 2013)

Logitech's new wireless gaming mouse, the G602, is a long departure from the last generation. It comes with twelve buttons, a 2500 DPI optical sensor, and packs a lot of different technologies to boost battery life and performance. We take it for a spin to see if the future of gaming mice is wireless!

*Show full review*


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2013)

Great review! I was looking at this mouse yesterday to pair with my new ASUS G75 laptop.  Now it just comes down to money... Frederik how much more do you think it weights than my Deathadder?


----------



## Xero717 (Oct 4, 2013)

Seeing the close up pictures, the texture of the material used on the base of the mouse (area where the palm and thumb rest) looks kinda gritty, sorta like how the roccat savu has those no sweat side grips.  Any chance you could elaborate on that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Great review! I was looking at this mouse yesterday to pair with my new ASUS G75 laptop.  Now it just comes down to money... Frederik how much more do you think it weights than my Deathadder?



1 AA or 2?


----------



## silkstone (Oct 4, 2013)

One of the downsides listed is that "There is still a chance you will run out of juice during a gaming session"

That's only really an issue if you don't install the Logitech drivers. Otherwise, you'll get reminders when you batteries start to run low and usually have a couple of days to change them out before they die completely.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1 AA or 2?



My Deathadder isn't wireless so not batteries, but this mouse has 2 AA's, So, I guess just the weight of the 2 batteries is the difference? My M510 takes 2x AA's, but looks smaller than this mouse and it's like a brick compared to my Deathadder. But I like it and it games ok, so I may pick this up even if it weights a little more then my M510 or the same. Thanks for helping me work through that Freedom!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> My Deathadder isn't wireless so not batteries, but this mouse has 2 AA's, So, I guess just the weight of the 2 batteries is the difference? My M510 takes 2x AA's, but looks smaller than this mouse and it's like a brick compared to my Deathadder. But I like it and it games ok, so I may pick this up even if it weights a little more then my M510 or the same. Thanks for helping me work through that Freedom!



Strangely enough, you can run the 602 using only 1 AA battery So a difference of 5-10g perhaps?

My G500 has an extra 3.4g additional weight added on bit id probably be just as happy to run without the extras weights.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 5, 2013)

this needs to be a wired mouse, wireless is still laggy in most cases


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 5, 2013)

The weight thing is hard to get right since AA batteries vary a lot in weight. It will probably be around 130g with one battery and 150g with two. The range for AA batteries is 15g to 30g so you can actually tweak the weight by swapping to different batteries.

Will try and weigh it later!


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 5, 2013)

> There is still a chance you will run out of juice during a gaming session



My G700 with just 1 AA only last an hour or so 



eidairaman1 said:


> this needs to be a wired mouse, wireless is still laggy in most cases



Had G700 to replace G 500.I can say wireless not laggy like people meddling as long as uni-receiver plugged direct to USB on the back of motherboard.It's been a solid 2+ year accompanying Logitech K800 with their each receiver.I love this combo,their never let me down in work or game time 



Frederik S said:


> The weight thing is hard to get right since AA batteries vary a lot in weight. It will probably be around 130g with one battery and 150g with two. The range for AA batteries is 15g to 30g so you can actually tweak the weight by swapping to different batteries.
> 
> Will try and weigh it later!



Yeah since G700 only use 1 AA and massive drawback is longevity,Logitech fix this by putting  another AA that doubling "life-time" but also make it "heavier".To whom palm user i see none to minor adjusting,but for claw user they will have a hard time...


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 5, 2013)

If battery only last in hrs range , why don't they have dockable recharge ?
Didn't see anything about recharging in review, does it do that ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2013)

On a side note... 

Im tempted to buy one, but i know i shouldnt. If anything i should be aiming for a G700


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 6, 2013)

A wireless mouse with a good sensor? well, that's new...


----------



## TwinTurbo95 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know about the G602.

I am a avid FPS'r. BF3, BF4, Warface. That is pretty much all I play. My previous mouse is a MS Sidewinder X8. Loved that mouse and it still works good after 4 1/2 years! Well after seeing the layout of the G602 and those 6 side buttons I had to have it. I was first leery of "wireless" due to the precision that is needed in FPS gaming. Previous wireless mice that I've used all had considerable lag in FPS gaming. Granted, that has been years and years ago. 
   I went on Logitech's website and posted some questions about the mouse and it's "precision". I got a couple of reply's, one from a Logitech guru. He had done some testing with the mouse and found that it was just as fast as wired mice. He assured me that I would not notice a difference between the G602 and other wired mice. I bit the bullet and picked one up.

Needless to say, I'm glad I did. The very first thing I noticed was how precise the mouse was. It was actually much more precise that my ol' trusty Sidewinder. There is absolutely NO LAG in FPS Gaming. If you guys are thinking about it, get it. You will not be disappointed. I love it, having the extra side buttons are great. 

Oh and one more point. In performance mode the mouse is supposed to have 240hrs of use. In eco mode something like 1400. I played in eco by accident for probably 30mins and I could not tell a difference in performance...


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 9, 2013)

The review has been update to include details about weight. 

107g dry, 130g with one AA battery in, 157g with both in.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2013)

TwinTurbo95 said:


> Needless to say, I'm glad I did. The very first thing I noticed was how precise the mouse was. It was actually much more precise that my ol' trusty Sidewinder. There is absolutely NO LAG in FPS Gaming. If you guys are thinking about it, get it. You will not be disappointed. I love it, having the extra side buttons are great.
> 
> Oh and one more point. In performance mode the mouse is supposed to have 240hrs of use. In eco mode something like 1400. I played in eco by accident for probably 30mins and I could not tell a difference in performance...



I wouldnt mind one to demo but im afraid i'll just end up returning it as im  used to crusing around in 3000+ DPi and this mouse falls short of that.


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 9, 2013)

Are you using 1:1 sensitivity in both windows and game, and 3000 DPI?


----------



## TwinTurbo95 (Oct 9, 2013)

It only goes up to 2500 dpi, but no. I lower my DPI to around 500 for FPS games.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2013)

Frederik S said:


> Are you using 1:1 sensitivity in both windows and game, and 3000 DPI?



yeah - I use 4000DPi just for desktop then it goes up all the way to 4800DPi for gaming. with most ingame settings set for raw mouse input instead of smoothing/acceleration etc etc.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Oct 31, 2013)

Any news on a G702 from Logitech? Lots of FPS's coming out soon, need to upgrade!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 17, 2013)

got one today to replace my G600, pretty comfortable a bit less button but still enough reaction in gaming mode quite good weight just perfect for me (2AA) in fact the shape of the 602 is a bit more comfortable than the 600 (i never really got used to the G shift button)

got it at 89.95chf instead of the 109.95chf listed on the site and in most retailer listing.

and the nano receiver is not a unifying type : the full bandwidth is allowed to the mouse only


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2013)

To:

The good thing about the g700 is it has data over the charging cable so no docks needed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 17, 2013)

Exceededgoku said:


> Any news on a G702 from Logitech? Lots of FPS's coming out soon, need to upgrade!


almost forgot ... why you want a G702 the G700S is the G700v2 but the G602 isn't a G600 but a enhanced G700 (number of buttons, slightly different shape) with more battery duration (dual mode, reduction on the max DPI, Zero Delta sensor) and a bit cheaper 

worth to mention while i didn't noticed differences between 125mhz and 500mhz interpolation rate in diverse MMO and RTS, the 500mhz "performance" setting give a bit better when used in a FPS tested with COD:Ghost BF4 Firefall Warframe, due to the shape and the grip type "palm" it's clearly a mmo/rts oriented mouse, keep it with a table charger with 2 2000mAh AA rechargeable battery and 2 spare to rotate with and you're set xD

nota bene : i believe i will need to change less the battery on the G602 than my friend has to cycle charging session on his Naga Epic or his G700 : yes you can play and charge them but ... i want a wireless mouse to be wireless and not wired when it run out of juice (loved the R.A.T 9 for the dual battery and dock xD) reason: nope it doesn't take more time to change battery than to plug the cable on the others mouse  (experimented with a Razer Orochi also)


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2013)

G 602 is not  G 700 improvement. G 700 is both wired and wireless. G 602 is wireless only and less buttons.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 17, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> G 602 is not  G 700 improvement. G 700 is both wired and wireless. G 602 is wireless only and less buttons.


still it's closer to a G700 than a G600 basically its a wireless only with less buttons indeed (mea culpa i forgot about the 2 awfully wrong placed button above the scroll wheel  and more than 2 G key under the index is not so much practical  i prefere 6 under the thumb and 2 under the index and none in a place where it is difficult to reach without folding a finger xD) still its a improvement  a G700 need to be wired and wireless because of her poor battery performances  (also in the field of ergonomic and button placement, but its a matter of personal opinion  sometime less is more  i'm silly i know 

i had a G600 a borrowed G700 and now the G602 the later win hands down the place in the middle of the 2 previous 

edit: too much smiley ... its ridiculous ... sorry


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

What battery setting did you have the G700 on? 

This and I get 4-5 hours battery life:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> What battery setting did you have the G700 on?
> 
> This and I get 4-5 hours battery life:
> View attachment 53420




you confirmed the poor battery duration  thanks i hade pretty much the same, now it's been more than 6hrs i'm on my G602 (playing FF XIV mostly, in endurance  mode)  still showing 100% (could be 97-99% but ... naahhh )

good as a G700 cheaper and almost as versatile but more comfy than a G600 i rarely use a DPI above 2600 so the G602 for me is golden and in 500hz mode it's everything but bad and sluggish (laggy a bit but meh nothing annoying) in the FPS i play atm.

i did find a winner mouse (at last for me) and since i'm Swiss ... ALL HAIL LOGITECH!


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

Thing is I have mine maxed out . I get 8-10 if I turn to one of the battery saver modes or turn report rate down


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

still poor it's known that the G700 have poor battery hence the mean to be wired, and as i said i want a wireless mouse to be wireless even if i have to swap some rechargeable battery every 250hrs in performance mode or every 1440hrs in endurance mode (roughly   ) i also have a M705 Marathon mouse  said to have 3yrs battery life with 2 classical AA, well it's been 4yrs and a half and still no battery swap (using it daily but less than i will use the G602) ofc it's not a gaming mouse i know that

i'm not saying the G700 is crap or bad or anything : it's a awesome mouse, but for me she loose to the G602


----------



## TheDeeGee (Aug 19, 2014)

Got this one today to replace my 5 Years old G500, but i didn't like the Buttons on the side. They need a lot of force to be pressed. It was also rather heavy, but i kinda expected that from a Wireless Mouse.

I did however like the Scroll Wheel and Left/Right Mouse Buttons. The Scrollwheel is a lot more silent than the G500, and the Mouse Buttons are not incased into the design. I have long fingers and sometimes with G500 i end up touching the casing while pressing the Right Mouse Button, because the Button lay inside the Body. So it's nice the G602 doesn't have this issue.

I sorted an RMA now to get it replaced with the G402, which seems to be a lot closer to the G500 design. It also features the same Left/Right Mouse Buttons and the Tiltwheel (wasn't a big issue the G602 didn't have that).

Should get it Mid September, untill then my trustly G500 still goes strong


----------

